# Happy Birthday Curt



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 19, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Curt (born 1945, Age: 70)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy birthday Curt.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 19, 2015)

Curt, happy birthday--may you have many more in good health!


----------



## Cymro (Feb 19, 2015)

Birthday greetings, have a God blest day.


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Curt!


----------



## Curt (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks, folks. I've been away at my new (hopefully temp) job as a plastic molding machine operator. The body'd holding up after a whole three days!


----------



## Justified (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy birthday, Curt. 

Glad to hear of the Lord's provision of some work. I expect, and pray, you'll quickly get used to the work-load.


----------

